# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Zuurbranden/Reflux - Artikel

## Agnes574

Zuurbranden (maagreflux) wordt veroorzaakt door maagzuur dat terugvloeit tot in de slokdarm. Maaltijden zijn hierin een belangrijke factor, omdat hierdoor de maag meer zuur aanmaakt. Een liggende houding, gebukte arbeid, spannende kleding en overgewicht kunnen ervoor zorgen dat maagzuur gemakkelijker de slokdarm kan bereiken en moeten dus vermeden worden. Medicaties die de maaglediging vertragen of die de natuurlijke afsluiting tussen maag en slokdarm verzwakken, kunnen eveneens reflux bevorderen.
Een dieet tegen reflux is nonsens. De meeste reflux-patiënten hebben wel de ervaring dat gekruide of vetrijke spijzen de klachten verergeren. Ga voor uzelf na welke voeding u klachten bezorgt en welke niet en vermijd alleen die voedingsstoffen die klachten veroorzaken.
Roken veroorzaakt geen reflux en er is weinig evidentie dat roken reflux zou verergeren, maar stoppen met roken is altijd een goed idee.
Globaal kan gesteld worden dat er geen algemeen geldende dieet- of leefregelmaatregelen bestaan voor mensen met refluxklachten. Noteer welke activiteiten en/of voedingsmiddelen last veroorzaken en vermijd alleen die activiteiten of maaltijden. Zo vermijdt u "algemene" maatregelen die uw levensstijl onnodig aan banden leggen.

(bron:gezondheid.be)

----------

